# Tiger I....



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just thought that I'd post this here as inspiration....8) Armorama :: DML#6383 Tiger 1 Turret Zimmerit Mod


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks good Jan, thanks for the link!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Seem to be an interesting book....Armorama :: Book Review: Tiger Tank Battalions by Scott Espin


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice links Jan. THX.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Anytime buddy. 

These are three books that I have. Guess where....stored away!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

I have no idea....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Where's my "13" Tigers Wojtek? Chop...chop!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Chopped Tiger ?????


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

Is that an aphrodisiac?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep..we even know which part of a tiger is this..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

I know....they've been drinking, AGAIN!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2009)

Sure seems that way......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Something about Budmiller or Millweiser....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

Only Okocim Strong or Żywiec or Tyskie....strong as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Would like to try those Dragon Tigers or Panthers, seem to be alright looking at some reviews. What do you lads think?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

I would go for it Jan. These Dragon kits are really great.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Got this book as well stored away.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)

Uff.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

I know! So close and yet so far away!  These are coffee table books as well. You can't read them having them lying on your lap, your legs get numb!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2009)

That's because the Tiger is so heavy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Got a King Tiger book like that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2009)

What's the Academy Tigers like, those with interior or as a whole, any good?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

I built one, without the interior, years ago I thought it was a good kit, but
I think the Dragon stuff is probably on a higher level now...


here is a shot of her, currently resides in the States as it was built for a friend.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with Wayne.Comparing to the Dragon kit the Academy one is quite basic now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

If I can affords it, I'd love to get the Tiger I for a sPzAbt.505 and a Panther A for 5th SS Wiking....or 11th SS Nordland. Could be cool to try and do a small diorama, like something with the Kovel encirclement for Wiking,, Narva or Tannenberg Line - Courland Pocket for Nordland.
But the 1313 below is very tempting too!


----------



## Amsel (Apr 25, 2009)

I actually have the Tiger I from Dragon in the OP. Great model but I lost some of the pieces for the roadwheeels. 

I am currently working on a Panther D by Dragon. Great model but my schedule makes the process slow( been in progress for a year at least).


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Got a Jagdpanther and Jagdtiger from Dragon stored away.... 
Too bad that it cost a fortune to get to my stuff!


----------



## Amsel (Apr 25, 2009)

Dragon is my favorite manufacturer for AFV's. I would participate in any non-sanctioned group builds for armor. (Only if it's German though).


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Started a thread for an unofficial WWII AFV GB. Was thinking that it could be an ongoing one, no time limit and only WWII....Allied or Axis.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmmm......Academy or AFV Club 1/35 late Tiger I


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2010)

Or Italeri ......


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah....them too old chap. Have to admit that I'm at mo, kinda leaning towards the Academy puss......ever so slightly though.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't blame you old chap. I want a reasonably priced mid-production Tiger, but they're all over the £25 mark, apart from Italeri, and that's OOP at the moment !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmmmm......Academy or AFV Club 1/35 late Tiger I



The Academy Tiger is not too bad, there is a couple of versions with and without interior detail, I've heard the AFV kit is real good....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2010)

True Master Wayne.....and _not_ at a Dragon price either!  Think that I'll be getting a few felines shortly, Tiger and Panther, need to get that 1313 done....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 29, 2010)

1313 looks real sweet Jan, never seen the double number on the turret before... I like it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, as already been posted eleswhere, I got this wee feline.... 8)
Yup, will become the '1313' posted earlier here. Now I just need to find an mid-production '13' of some sort, quite tempted to get Academy's version of it....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Found a 'late production' of the Tiger I numbered '13'....  8)


----------



## JohnAnthony (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok Lucky I want to see you build that kit. Hop to it! Give us everything, sprue shots, step-by-step construction, the works...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking forward to this one old boy. By my calculations, I reckon you should be starting it around about 23rd May, 2014 .......!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2010)

can't wait that long.... get cracking Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Will do when I get it....any and all inputs are most welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's some glue, get on with it! Well, you asked for input ..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bl**dy cheek! You just go back to your beloved Hippocroccofrogs, and Wildcats!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2010)

P*** Off !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2010)

Now, Now, you Guys....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2010)

It'll be fun nonetheless.... Any pitfalls with this kit?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 1, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> It'll be fun nonetheless.... Any pitfalls with this kit?



Yeah, you've gotta put the pieces together correctly. You're welcome.


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2010)

And apparently you've gotta paint it.. 

Have fun Jan, looks like a great kit!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hopefully I should have in a day or two.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Hopefully I should have in a day or two.....



In that case....you have to open the box first....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2010)

After you've removed the postal packing ........


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2010)

and carefully read and understood the instructions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2010)

....and had a pint or dram or two.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2010)

And then built it back to front. Next ......


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2010)

Now......do you completely understand all of those instructions, Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dragon Tiger I Late FULL BUILD


I also see that Academy will release a late version of the Tiger I, any idea when?


----------

